# Another Great Documentary on Obama deception



## StrangeCat (Jul 29, 2010)

http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/the-obama-deception/


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 29, 2010)

I'll be sure to watch that when I get some spare time.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 30, 2010)

wow.. thats some crazy right wing thing.
very crazy things to believe in and cant believe what the crazy right wing folks believe in this sort of stuff. just read below... 
only in lala land can someone say that obama is leftist AND wants to create a nazi world order... 
im guessing some folks dont really know much about history. 

this is just the synopsis of the film 

"The Obama Deception is a hard-hitting film that completely destroys the myth that Barack Obama is working for the best interests of the American people. The Obama phenomenon is a hoax carefully crafted by the captains of the New World Order. He is being pushed as savior in an attempt to con the American people into accepting global slavery.
We have reached a critical juncture in the New World Order’s plans. It’s not about Left or Right: it’s about a One World Government. The international banks plan to loot the people of the United States and turn them into slaves on a Global Plantation. Covered in this film: who Obama works for, what lies he has told, and his real agenda. If you want to know the facts and cut through all the hype, this is the film for you.
Watch The Obama Deception and learn how: Obama is continuing the process of transforming America into something that resembles Nazi Germany, with forced National Service, domestic civilian spies, warrantless wiretaps, the destruction of the Second Amendment, FEMA camps and Martial Law. Obama’s handlers are openly announcing the creation of a new Bank of the World that will dominate every nation on earth through carbon taxes and military force.
International bankers purposefully engineered the worldwide financial meltdown to bankrupt the nations of the planet and bring in World Government. Obama plans to loot the middle class, destroy pensions and federalize the states so that the population is completely dependent on the Central Government. The Elite are using Obama to pacify the public so they can usher in the North American Union by stealth, launch a new Cold War and continue the occupation of Iraq and Afghanistan.
The information contained in this film is vital to the future of the Republic and to freedom worldwide. President Barack Obama is only the tool of a larger agenda. Until all are made aware, humanity will remain captive to the masters of the New World Order."


----------



## wst3 (Jul 30, 2010)

gsilbers @ Fri Jul 30 said:


> wow.. thats some crazy right wing thing.



I think you could shorten that sentence by a couple of words... "That's some crazy thing!"!!!

I do not happen to agree with many of the current administration's agenda items. But even so, the conspiracy theorists are making it that much more difficult to engage in meaningful debate on those issues...

Crazy is the word!


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm still waiting to see that birth certificate...and I won't believe it until they actually bring it to my house and show me in person...


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jul 30, 2010)

I especially like the embedded racist dog whistles in there, like "slaves on a global plantation." Just heart-warming stuff, really.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 30, 2010)

At the risk of sounding like an extremist I will say that there is some truth to that. I haven't seen the film but from the synopsis there is a wee bit of truth. 

It's just sad that they are trying to pin this on Obama when in actual fact imo Reagan is the one that accelerated this process. In the 1970's my father saved his money and bought a new car cash. It cost $7000 or so. Now that model cost about $30,000 which is more than a lot of American's make in a year. So in order to survive more and more people are going deeper and deeper into debt. More and more people these days work almost exclusively to pay taxes and dept with very little money left over.

If you think that this is an accident then you are fooling yourselves. This is a deliberate attempt by banks to game the economy at the production level as well as the consumer level so that people get so far up their eyeballs in debt they become lifetime paying members of a bank.

This is why I advise all my musician friend that until you've got some serious money coming in to by everything cash ourtright.

But for the right wing nut fringe to blame all this on Obama and compare it to Hitler is just utterly fruit cakes.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Another Great Documentary*



Ashermusic @ Fri Jul 30 said:


> Respectfully, there is nothing "real" about that scenario because it requires a better human nature than we have evolved to or are likely to.



It is true that it requires a better human nature, but don't be so sure that mankind won't reach it.

In actual fact the majority of people are perfectly capable if running their own lives without government. There's just a few that try to disrupt the lives of the many. So out of fear people form governments and laws that enslave all in an effort to restrain the few bad people in the world. Just look at what Al-Queda has done to this nation. One attack by a group of thugs living in some far off desert and whamo! We've given up more privacy and more rights and have allowed more government agencies to be even more intrusive in our lives.

Mankind doesn't really need to evolve as much as he needs to understand who the bad guys are and what to do about them. But since governments have bad guys in them as well, people that are actively trying to harm other people, then the solutions become confused and tainted. Not to mention that the bad guys aren't dumb either and hide amongst regular folks to protect and conceal their actions. On a smaller scale we've all had that one friend in our circle that you knew was trying to destroy the whole circle of friends. Usually you stop talking to them. But on a larger scale some of this guys are doing the same thing only to business, governments and the world at large and can't be stopped easily. Case and point Dick Cheney.

But I always notice that in all the bad things that happen on Earth their were good people that knew what the bad guys were up to and said and did nothing. If mankind does need to evolve then what he needs to evolve is the balls to stop evil where he sees it. But even that's considered "uncool". But it's not uncool. It's survival. I remember after 9/11 how many people stepped up after the fact and were in contact with the pilots and knew they where up to no good. The guy who trained them to fly in Florida knew that they were planning something evil yet he alerted nobody. Same with the Virginia Tech shooter. The guy who sold him the gun never even bothered to ask what this obviously disturbed guy wanted to do with the gun. He just sold it to him no questions asked.

But back on topic, what I find in stories like the Obama Deception is that people can't distinguish the truth from the lies so they become like Fernando Warez. They get a hold of some truth and twist into it a bunch of lies so that the whole idea gets discredited. But if you break it apart then you'll see that some is truth and some are lies. That Obama is trying to be some sort of Hitler and enslave the world is obviously a lie. But that there are banks trying to profit from enslaving the world economically by turning each and every citizen and business and governments into lifetime debtors is the absolute truth. I actually had a talk with a senior VP at chase bank about this. She makes $250,000 a year heading up the Credit Card division. She told me that Credit Cards are actually designed to be a trap. They first test if the person will pay his bills. Once they establish that this person is a "good debtor" then they increase his credit limit just beyond what he can actually pay so that if he uses his card up to that limit the minimum payment becomes all that he can afford based on his income that way he becomes a lifetime member. And, if you follow the money trail all the way up to the top you'll plainly see that almost all banks are controlled by a very, very, very few people. But how all this becomes a New World Order I can't understand why people would believe that because it's just business as usual as far as I can see.


----------



## Narval (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Another Great Documentary on Obama*



C M Dess @ Fri Jul 30 said:


> There is a greater collective intelligence, extracted by computational and precise means.


What is that "collective intelligence?" Does it have a life? A purpose? Brains? Free will? Power of decision? Means to accomplish its decisions? What monster are you talking about?

Or are you just _anthropomorphizing_ history?


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Another Great Documentary on Obama*



josejherring @ Fri Jul 30 said:


> At the risk of sounding like an extremist I will say that there is some truth to that. I haven't seen the film but from the synopsis there is a wee bit of truth.
> 
> It's just sad that they are trying to pin this on Obama when in actual fact imo Reagan is the one that accelerated this process. In the 1970's my father saved his money and bought a new car cash. It cost $7000 or so. Now that model cost about $30,000 which is more than a lot of American's make in a year. So in order to survive more and more people are going deeper and deeper into debt. More and more people these days work almost exclusively to pay taxes and dept with very little money left over.
> 
> ...


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 30, 2010)

C M Dess @ Fri Jul 30 said:


> There has been no true socialism on this earth. We have never had the technology and still don't. You have to start with a bullet proof election system, not to elect candidates but desires of an individual in our efforts at progressive survival. From there you need a system of summary for the wishes of the people and a means to execute it without disrupting the livelihoods of the population negatively in their particular region. That ain't been done.
> 
> There is no dictator...No president...No pyramid...No hierarchy...No "speaker"...No "manager"...No "leader"...
> 
> ...



nope. very wrong. we need a prez, whatever, someone or group who places the rules that society needs and wants.. if not we all go back to the dark ages. 
what makes u think everyone thinks the sameway u do about "morals" 
if u go to other countries youll see for examples that there is no animal rights, someone comes and kills your dogs, no one will do shiat. no one cares. but u do. 
and so on for example. and if think that everyone should learn the same thing so we have the same morals, who is going to dictate what to learn and what morals to take. 

socialism is a murky word.. in thoery it sounds good but socialist means the state runs everything or has more power, that power has to come from a strong figure which it turns in to a dictatorship. northern europe maybe an exception, but if u follow history in developing countries, most of the time its true.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 31, 2010)

I accept the world we live in while working for a better one. Though my world is generally ruled by logic and irony, I cannot accept a life that is not at least partially aspirational. I do not see conspiracies lurking in every shadow. Sure, there are some, but walking around the earth as a wild-eyes paranoiac strikes me as unfulfilling and sad.

I don't think basic human nature has changed much over time, but technology and interweaving cultures have informed us in new ways, for good and bad. 24/7 'news'-maybe not so good. Scenes of violence in Iran video'd by cameras in pens: pretty darn good.

I have a son. I see life as ongoing past my time on this mortal coil. His generation seems to be less divisive in matters of race and available resources. That's probably because he's 20, but I hold out hope for the future. It's all we have.


----------



## sevaels (Jul 31, 2010)

KRS-One for Prez!


----------



## MacQ (Jul 31, 2010)

Watched it, as I love these sorts of conspiracy theories. I think he makes valid points regarding the financial future of the United States, but drawing a link to international enslavement by the ruling class? I just don't see what the motive could be. 

These Bilderberg types are already for all intents unlimitedly wealthy. They can achieve any experience they have the selfish desire to attain. What is the point of acquiring more "power"? If the entire world is governed by one group, doesn't that advance our civilization to its zenith? A global nation sounds like some sort of dream ... too complex to implement in any meaningful manner. We as human beings are just too restless (and recently empowered by communications technology).

~Stu


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 31, 2010)

The Bilderberg types are using Planes that disperse Chemtrails that seem harmless, but will carry the Biological diseases that can wipe out Billions. Only they of course have the anecdote that ensures survival. Then the chosen ones will have conquered the population dilemma and simultaneously stopped Global Warming.

These tactics will take affect once they realize the people don't want to Go Green.
Now it won't matter how many trips they take across the Atlantic in their Private Lear Jets becasue a billion of CO2 emitting vehicles will have been eliminated.

I estimate the New World Order will consist of the best and brightest and of course the wealthiest. Perhaps 500 Million total. Maybe December 21st, 2011 will be the day of atonement. But these folks are sneaky Bastards, so I suspect New Yeòù¨   ÞÌoù¨   ÞÌpù¨   ÞÌqù¨   ÞÌrù¨   ÞÌsù¨   ÞÌtù¨   ÞÌuù¨   ÞÌvù¨   ÞÌwù¨   ÞÌxù¨   ÞÌyù¨   ÞÌzù¨   ÞÌ{ù¨   ÞÌ|ù¨   ÞÌ}ù¨   ÞÌ~ù¨   ÞÌù¨   ÞÌ€ù¨   ÞÌù¨   ÞÌ‚ù¨   ÞÌƒù¨   ÞÌ„ù¨   ÞÌ…ù¨   ÞÌ†ù¨   ÞÌ‡ù¨   ÞÌˆù¨   ÞÌ‰ù¨   ÞÌŠù¨   ÞÌ‹ù¨   ÞÌŒù¨   ÞÌù¨   ÞÌŽù¨   ÞÌù¨   ÞÌù¨   ÞÌ‘ù¨   ÞÌ’ù¨   ÞÌ“ù¨   ÞÌ”ù¨   ÞÌ•ù¨   ÞÌ–ù¨   ÞÌ—ù¨   ÞÌ˜ù¨   ÞÌ™ù¨   ÞÌšù¨   ÞÌ›ù¨   Þ


----------



## autopilot (Aug 1, 2010)

So - who did the music?


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 1, 2010)

I watched some of it. I like the conspiracy angle. It just doesn't make sense though. Lines like "Obama is the puppet of the elite". What elite is that? Seems to me all Presidents and politicians I have come across in my lifetime, sans a handful here and there, are serving one elite or another. They get bought by the wealthy (liberal and conservative) then write the laws and tax code to benefit those people, and package and sell it to the workers in one spin or another other so they can get re-elected. 

The US doesn't really even have capitalism anymore, though that's what some conservatives call it. Our system is so filled with corruption, collusion and bribery - what we have is this plutocracy that benefits the "elite" no matter who is in office. 

I'm not a big Michael Moore fan, but I think he hit that angle pretty good in his doc on capitalism.


----------



## Narval (Aug 1, 2010)

chimuelo @ Sun Aug 01 said:


> the anecdote that ensures survival.


 :mrgreen: 

Anecdote could be a good antidote against conspiracy theories and theory conspirators. 

For example: "On this Memorial Day, as our nation honors its unbroken line of fallen heroes -- and I see many of them in the audience here today -- our sense of patriotism is particularly strong." - Oby One


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 1, 2010)

:lol: 
Good one Narv..

We shot at a plane carrying a Coppertone Banner at Sand Harbor / Hidden Beach while camping last week. Thought it was going to emit a chemtrail.

I often see the AnitChrist in my bowl of soup.

The Democrats purposely crippled small business to keep the unemployment rates high, then after Charley Rangle gets scolded by Nancy P. for stealing millions while writing our tax codes, amnesty for undocumented workers will suddenly pass and millions of green jobs will emerge where Eubonics and Spanish must be spoken, and the Democrats will be able to keep their seats.

My Union Pension will get bailed out by the Feds since we spent all of our dues money hiring the homeless for minimum wage to protest in Arizona.

I will think of some more. Just a few off the top of my head.
Gotta go to my virtual Granular synthesis and Physical Modelled instrument class using Modular synth modules. Which BTW is live from Jaffa, Israel. The web mic often picks up gun fire and Artillery rounds inbound from Lebanon...

I moved to Las Vegas for my health. I'm paranoid and it was the only place where my fears were justified. Paranoids are people too, they have their own problems. It's easy to criticize, but if everybody hated you, you'd be paranoid. 



We Live In A World Of Shit.............................Joker....Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## StrangeCat (Aug 1, 2010)

People still don't believe. I can agree with that. It's hard to swallow, it's even harder to swallow that it goes way way back all the way to President Roosevelt.

I think that it's not even cool to know this stuff because it is so deep and so full of conspiracy theory info.

The only thing that is BS in that film is the Global Warming. There have been so many nuke tests and used from so many countries that they have altered the whole damn worlds weather. It's even possible that that could have hand in Cancer related thing but that's for another topic.

If was someone else other then Obama was elected I am sure that he/she would not have been able to pull off everything that has been pulled off. This is because he used the minority population and the savior of the Bush reign as a way to sway people.

Do I believe the vote mattered? No I do not.

so who are these powerful people pulling the strings. What really happened before and after 911? what was 911? How did they manipulate the psychology of terror to pull it all off? What's the significance of Twin Towers(the idea coming from Rockefeller)

In order to answer all that you really would have to go all the way back to Royal Blood lines. Then just cruise up the History Ladder.

You can go back even further then that if you like all the way to Babylon(but that really brings up another conspiracy. 

but they all tie together like some giant puzzle.

Sorry everything is a Conspiracy now. Corporations Run the World Now. From Political, to health, to intelligence, to entertainment, to everything in between.

Wiki Leaks will release even more great stuff in the future I am sure.

Here is great place on the Real News. In fact it is called www.realnews.com

Keep the music...real^_-


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Another Great Documentary*

Now where is that mp3 I had of "The Twilight Zone" theme?


----------



## StrangeCat (Aug 1, 2010)

snowleopard @ Sun Aug 01 said:


> I watched some of it. I like the conspiracy angle. It just doesn't make sense though. Lines like "Obama is the puppet of the elite". What elite is that? Seems to me all Presidents and politicians I have come across in my lifetime, sans a handful here and there, are serving one elite or another. They get bought by the wealthy (liberal and conservative) then write the laws and tax code to benefit those people, and package and sell it to the workers in one spin or another other so they can get re-elected.
> 
> The US doesn't really even have capitalism anymore, though that's what some conservatives call it. Our system is so filled with corruption, collusion and bribery - what we have is this plutocracy that benefits the "elite" no matter who is in office.
> 
> I'm not a big Michael Moore fan, but I think he hit that angle pretty good in his doc on capitalism.



hey I am going answer your question with Conspiracy. 
The answer would be Illuminati. Just google that and you will get more conspiracy theories then you can deal with. 

But in Fact the True Power is the "Vatican". Vatican is at the Central and top of the Pyramid Structure. As it has always been since Babylon and the worship of Satan (satan?) Star is the Star in the East that would be "Saturn", the worshiping of Saturn.
Vatican Wears his Saturn Hat quite a bit still. And the Popes Hat is the Fish God(Dagon) from Babylonia times, since we are in the Pisces Celestial Calandar everything has been done under Pisces.

The Vatican has 13 secret guards(yes knights Templar are of them. 

Why 13?

Jesus has 13 Apostles.
The Illuminati has 13 blood lines.
Apollo 13th spacecraft was launched at 13:13.
There were 13 tribes of Israel.
There are 13 Lunar Cycles.
13 major joints in yoru body.
Geometric perfection is 13. 
Friday the 13 is supposed to be Sacred day.
13th card in a deck is the Card of Death.
The Glyph that represents teh Aztec Calandar is 13.
Jesus received the three magi on the 13th of his day.
13 is considered the figure print of God.

On the Dollar bill there are:


* 13 leaves in the olive branch
* 13 bars and stripes in the shield
* 13 arrows in the right claw
* 13 letters in the "E Pluribus Unum" on the ribbon
* 13 stars in the green crest above
* 32 long feathers on its right wing representing the 32º in Freemasonry
* 13 granite stones in the Pyramid. (The 13 layers represent the 13 Illuminati bloodlines)
* 13 letters in Annuit Coeptis


Tibetan Kings were enthroned at age of 13 ruled for 13 years 
then to be exceeded by the next 13 year old king


woo and I could go on...Guess the Vatican know what he is doing.


----------



## Narval (Aug 1, 2010)

StrangeCat @ Sun Aug 01 said:


> everything is a Conspiracy now. Corporations Run the World Now.


Right. Conspirations Rule the Nations.



StrangeCat @ Sun Aug 01 said:


> The Vatican has 13 secret guards(yes knights Templar are of them.
> 
> Why 13?
> 
> ...


If you haven't seen it yet, I strongly recommend you this movie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ElUBr6-GLU
Also this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foUSlUe_ ... re=related

And don't get me started on 21.12.2012
>8o


-----


And the answer for all these is:

42


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 1, 2010)

Barack Hussein = *13 characters* 

Barack Hussein Obama II = *23 characters* (counting spaces)

*Vienna Instrument Library* = *23 characters*

*East West Forum* = *13 characters*

Virtual Instruments Forum = *23 characters* characters <---Conspiracy in our midst! 

Conspiracy in our midst = *23 characters* (counting spaces)

*Holy Yellow Rotten Bananas The End of World* >8o 

Holy Yellow Rotten Bananas = *23 characters*

The End of World = *13 characters*

Conspiracy Theory Prooven = *23 characters*
:roll:


----------



## bdr (Aug 1, 2010)

Oy vey....


----------



## StrangeCat (Aug 1, 2010)

synergy543 @ Sun Aug 01 said:


> Barack Hussein = *13 characters*
> 
> Barack Hussein Obama II = *23 characters* (counting spaces)
> 
> ...



Nansensu no sukoshi
o-[][]-o


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 1, 2010)

StrangeCat @ Sun Aug 01 said:


> Nansensu no sukoshi
> o-[][]-o


はい、合計ナンセンス。それがポイントだった。

http://translate.google.com/

Yes, total nonsense. That was the point.


----------



## StrangeCat (Aug 1, 2010)

synergy543 @ Sun Aug 01 said:


> StrangeCat @ Sun Aug 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Nansensu no sukoshi
> ...



Hey it's hard to swallow. which is why there called Conspiracies.


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 1, 2010)

Everyone loves a good conspiracy theory. What could be more fun? But just as with a video games, it would be nice to think we live in a society that distinguishes fantasy from reality. I'm not sure this is always the case.


----------



## StrangeCat (Aug 1, 2010)

C M Dess @ Sun Aug 01 said:


> StrangeCat @ Sun Aug 01 said:
> 
> 
> > synergy543 @ Sun Aug 01 said:
> ...



Do you really understand how deep the rabbit whole goes? Were talking about 1000's of years where in the present day the present powers have not changed there beliefs. Can you imagine it? You can Connect the Dots from Babylon to Egypt to Rome to Europe and beyond, that's history. It's all there.

History that is deep in conspiracy? Say it isn't true! You would have to study how the Freemasons started where it went from there what happened after WWII and who went into power and why, and of course you have to study Secret Religions from Babylon to the present day where the pope came from why there is even a Vatican what the church means and how that effects the current politics in the world.
Why did they create the Federal Reserve who runs it and why. And so much more.

that's a lot of work to explain all that. 
It's all on the net now though so have fun. After 911 I started researching all this stuff on my own. 911 woke me up!

anywayz this topic has gone way way off topic into la la la land

Just focus on the positives of life, do well, treat other fairly and do not judge but do have an open mind. "Deepak Chopra" says it best the "universe is at your finger tips, all you have to do is tune into the universe."


as for the world ending BS lol! all that happens is the World is under the Aquarius Celestial star system, but remember everything since Babylon has been under Pisces hence Dagon. 

later


----------



## StrangeCat (Aug 1, 2010)

C M Dess @ Sun Aug 01 said:


> StrangeCat @ Sun Aug 01 said:
> 
> 
> > After 911 I started researching all this stuff on my own. 911 woke me up!
> ...



PM me man


----------



## Narval (Aug 1, 2010)

StrangeCat @ Sun Aug 01 said:


> You can Connect the Dots from Babylon to Egypt to Rome to Europe and beyond, that's history.


Yes, history is all about connecting the dots. It's fascinating how history changes when you just connect the dots differently. That's why I understand how this can become so fucking fascinating that at some point you begin to "see" causal connections between coincidences. It's called para noia, literally: parallel knowledge, knowledge aside reality.

Btw, how about a conspiracy theory about the dudes in your film? I could question their motives too and then invent some obscure underground interests behind your guys. Then I could build a _coherent_ story about them. "Them." You know what I mean? The "them" concept. The evil "them" vs. the good "us." I could invent and propagate a conspiracy theory about conspiracy theory propagators. How interesting would that be? Meta-paranoia. It's completely insane, man, just lose it.



> all that happens is the World is under the Aquarius Celestial star system, but remember everything since Babylon has been under Pisces hence Dagon.


Exactly. Connecting the dots. Your "history" is very much like astrology. You can connect the dots (stars) in a way that they form the image of a lion. Or you can connect the very same dots so that they form an image of a virgin. Or a dragon. Or a pizza. Or a camel.

_Hamlet: Do you see that cloud, that's almost in shape like a camel?
Polonius: By the mass, and 't is like a camel, indeed.
Hamlet: Methinks, it is like a weasel.
Polonius: It is backed like a weasel.
Hamlet: Or, like a whale?
Polonius: Very like a whale._


----------



## StrangeCat (Aug 1, 2010)

Narval your cracking me up here that's not my video, I didn't do the music, nor do I even consider the music to be a big deal in that video.

I was just sharing that since all these facts have been put into nice package for the viewer(very thoughtful)

I am very good at Psychology and not understanding the Paranoia references here.

Have you studied your history^_- It always stars with Babylon.


----------



## Narval (Aug 1, 2010)

StrangeCat @ Sun Aug 01 said:


> Have you studied your history^_- It always stars with Babylon.


yeah man. babylon sucks. its because of the star pissces and 911 and stuff. scary..


----------



## StrangeCat (Aug 1, 2010)

Narval @ Sun Aug 01 said:


> StrangeCat @ Sun Aug 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you studied your history^_- It always stars with Babylon.
> ...



Babylon is where the worshiping of Dagon took place the fish God hence the popes hat. The start of Nimrods religion.
Pisces is the Star system we are under (check Aztec chart)
911 is two towers which is significant to Symbols and the Phallic Symbol of Horus
All seeing Eye of Horus was at 911 and all of the Vatican's Places. 


Though this stuff is really interesting and History crosses over and connects to everything else(connecting the dots)

I think that a person can live there life, do good, bring up there kids, and make a decent living(were composers after all) and not really psychologically be effected by it.
Unless of course a war breaks out or a Natural disaster breaks out in your area.

Peace my Brothers!


----------



## Narval (Aug 1, 2010)

Amen Bro!

I'm out now, have some dots to connect.

o/~


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 1, 2010)

You guys would love the Bohemian Grove DVD's a friend gave me.
He was installing a RAID Controller on my old P4SCT+II since I was clueless back then, and the whole time he was narrating the vid, and I was more concerned about the price of the suite I provided and the rate I paid for his services.
I had to fly guys in from LA back then as I just starting gigging again in Vegas.
But the video reminds me of the Pagans from the movie Dragnet but shockingly they were Generals from the Chinese military and several dignitaries wearing these silly Klansmen type of outfits.
I thought this stuff was stupid, are you guys telling me they really believe this and it wasn't some diplomatic Halloween..?


----------



## midphase (Aug 1, 2010)

WTF are you guys talking about? Did I miss the acid trip party?


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 2, 2010)

synergy543 @ Sun Aug 01 said:


> Everyone loves a good conspiracy theory.



Heck, it seems like everyone loves a _bad_ conspiracy theory.


----------

